# Die denkwürdigsten Spiele-Intros - Bioshock, Dawn of War, Half-Life und mehr



## TheKhoaNguyen (18. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die denkwürdigsten Spiele-Intros - Bioshock, Dawn of War, Half-Life und mehr* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Die denkwürdigsten Spiele-Intros - Bioshock, Dawn of War, Half-Life und mehr


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (18. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht stehe ich mit der Meinung jetzt alleine da, aber das Intro von Mechwarrior 3 war wesentlich besser


----------



## Hawkins (18. Juli 2011)

Das Video von Final Fantasy ist aber FF12 und nicht FF7, zu sehn an dem XII am Ende. Da hat wohl ein Redakteur bei den Römischen Zahlen nicht aufgepasst


----------



## JTRch (18. Juli 2011)

Für mich bisher eindrücklichste Intro war das von I-War. Das Teil ging gut 15min lang und war Hollywood reif insziniert.


----------



## DAngel70 (18. Juli 2011)

Eines meiner Lieblings-Intros ist das aus dem ersten Freespace - eher kurz aber knackig - und gut inszeniert.


----------



## Tb-chan (18. Juli 2011)

Mir fehlen da noch Final Fantasy XIII, Ratchet and Clank Future: A Crack in Time, Prince of Persia: Warrior Within, 
Kingdom Hearts II, Diablo 2 und Devil May Cry 3!


----------



## Kasian (18. Juli 2011)

Mir fehlt da definitiv das Intro von Red Alert 2 ...


----------



## a3507742 (18. Juli 2011)

- Quake III Arena
Ein so dermaßen geiles Intro war damals echt selten und hat nach wie vor finde ich es einfach nur fantastisch. 

- Battlefield 1942
Episch einwandfrei umgesetzt und die Musik war/ist einfach legendär.

- F.E.A.R.
Noch nie hab ich Horror so gut umgesetzt gesehen - und das schon im Intro.


----------



## HMCpretender (18. Juli 2011)

Ich finde von allen WoW-intros (Cataclysm kenne ich nicht) ist das vom Lichking das ödeste. Klar, gut gemacht ist es schon, aber weder gibt es dort Handlung, noch bekommt man einen Eindruck vom Spiel, wie es bei den vorangegangenen der Fall war.

Ich gebe widerwillig zu, dass das Intro des Orginalspiels meine Kaufentscheidung damals maßgeblich beeinflusst hat...


----------



## Chickenator (18. Juli 2011)

Also das einzige was das Half-Life Intro war war nervig...
Ganz im gegensatz zum restlichen Spiel.
Ok anfangs wars cool für die Atmosphäre, aber wenn man es ein 2. 3. oder wie ich schon gefühltes 1000000000 durchspielt wirds doch leicht anstrengend.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Juli 2011)

Blizzards Intros waren bis jetzt mit die geilsten, allen voran die aus WoW und die gerenderten Zwischensequenzen aus Starcraft 2.


----------



## PassitheRock (18. Juli 2011)

Top Favorit ist und bleibt Resident Evil 1.
Dieser Geniale Trash Film mit den Schauspielern ist einfach geil^^


----------



## N7ghty (18. Juli 2011)

Bei FF7 erinnern mich die ersten 3-4 Minuten irgendwie verdammt stark an Star Wars Episode 1, obwohl das Spiel davor erschien^^. Hat sich George Lucas wohl was abgeguckt


----------



## KILLSOMA (18. Juli 2011)

Tomb Raider, The Secret World,Batman-Arkham City, Borderlands,


----------



## Cruzes (18. Juli 2011)

# Die denkwürdigsten Spiele-Intros – Bioshock, Final Fantasy 7

Ich will ja nix sagen aber "XII" bedeutet 12 und nicht 7 ( VII )


----------



## kornhill (18. Juli 2011)

Mir hatte damals das Intro von Witcher 1 ziemlich gut gefallen. Hier wurde mit technisch garnicht so grossen Mitteln ein hervorragend in Szene gesetztes Intro hingezaubert. 

Bei WoW fand ich das von Cataclysm fast besser. Wobei das beste hier immer noch "Arthas returns home" von Warcraft 3 ist. Wobei das ja nur eine Zwischensequenz war.

Wenn auch ein bischen älter. Mein all time Favorite ist immer noch Lands of Lore 1. Mit Patrick Steward als Stimme des Königs! Und das zu der Zeit. Es war ziemlich lang und wunderschön gezeichnet. Einfach Genial, auch heute noch!

@JTRch: Das I-War Intro war wirklich cool und extrem lang ,...


----------



## DiePoente (18. Juli 2011)

Chickenator schrieb:


> Also das einzige was das Half-Life Intro war war nervig...
> Ganz im gegensatz zum restlichen Spiel.
> Ok anfangs wars cool für die Atmosphäre, aber wenn man es ein 2. 3. oder wie ich schon gefühltes 1000000000 durchspielt wirds doch leicht anstrengend.


 Du widersprichst dir selbst. Es geht ohnehin um die Ersterfahrung.


----------



## Tb-chan (18. Juli 2011)

Das Intro von Batman Arkham Asylum ist sehr cool..immer wieder toll Joker in seine Zelle zu begleiten


----------



## Benerohnie (18. Juli 2011)

Mir fehlt da definitiv Final Fantasy 8  Mag sein das ich dem ganzen ne riesen Portion Nostalgie dazu dichte, aber ich finde es trotzdem ziemlich gut


----------



## Veez (18. Juli 2011)

DAngel70 schrieb:


> Eines meiner Lieblings-Intros ist das aus dem ersten Freespace - eher kurz aber knackig - und gut inszeniert.


 
hach mein erstes PC Spiel, ich weiß nicht wie oft ich mir dieses Intro angesehen habe


----------



## SentryBot02 (18. Juli 2011)

Die Homeworld-Reihe hatte wirklich die besten Videosequenzen, die ich bis jetzt in einem Game gesehen habe. Der ästhetische Schwarz-Weiß-Stil, die Musik, das (englische) Voice-Acting...einfach überragend! 

Unbedingt in die Reihe aufnehmen würde ich noch die Intros zu Freespace 1, Caesar III Splinter Cell und X-Wing Alliance


----------



## haep2 (18. Juli 2011)

Also ein hammergeiles Intro, das mir bis heute im Kopf geblieben ist, ist das von Rome: Total War:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvZWOG8QkOg

Das Intro entwickelt zum Ende hin eine sehr geile Dynamik, was vor allem auch an der guten Musikuntermalung liegt.

Denkwürdig ist es zwar nicht wirklich, aber es hat sich bei mir eingebrannt.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Juli 2011)

Das Intro von Fahrenheit, natürlich in Englisch, fand ich sehr gut.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nVhKlw-aoh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## kabalzerO (18. Juli 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLqP8iDXCkc
Kingdom Hearts II, absolut geniales intro!


----------



## LorD-AcE (18. Juli 2011)

Es gibt ein Intro das mir heute noch Gänsehaut bereitet, allerdings handelt es sich um nen PlayStation-Titel und ein wenig Rennspielkrank muss man wohl auch sein.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VweaklNQDvQ&playnext=1&list=PLA809B984D223B69C


----------



## Prime85 (18. Juli 2011)

Mir gefallen die Intro's der folgenden Spiele besonders gut:

Fallout 3
Heart of Darkness
No One Lives Forever
Prey
The Witcher


----------



## Deathlife (18. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S5Nyv9cTc_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2011)

@Deathlife: Genial, das wollte ich auch grad posten 
Das Intro von Outcast ist wirklich super, wie das ganze Spiel. Vor allem die deutsche Sprachausgabe gehört zu dem Besten, was man je in einem Computerspiel hören konnte. Da hinken selbst heute noch viele Spiele meilenweit hinterher.

Von Operation Flashpoint Resistance das gefällt mir auch sehr gut: ‪OFP: Resistance - intro cutscenes‬‏ - YouTube

Das Intro von Nocturne: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1raCnXFAtw 
War ein sehr cooles Horrorspiel. Schade, dass es da nie mal einen Nachfolger gab.

Call of Cthulhu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FmJRmNQikE

Monkey Island 3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1pXHhrToLw
Da kriegt man einfach nur Gänsehaut irgendwie 

FIFA 98: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwilfNqxoT8

Deus Ex: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKp0DP1O4bs&feature=related

Max Payne 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GumNBrrIkqA


----------



## MindDisease (19. Juli 2011)

Wing Commander Prophecy hatte das fetteste Sci-Fi-Intro überhaupt...einfach nur LEGEN...warte,warte,warte...DÄR!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-IytIfh3ns


----------



## MrFob (19. Juli 2011)

Intros sind im Laufe der Zeit gar nicht unbedingt besser geworden. Technisch ausgefeilter, ja, aber es gibt schon super geniale Intros aus alten Spielen.
Ein paar meiner Favoriten:
Command & Conquer: der Tiberium Konflikt: Die Fernsehsender hatten super Atmosphaere and Authentizitaet aufgebaut.
Warcraft 2: "Doch nun schlaegt der Menschheit eine Schicksalsstunde." Yeah, + die Musik (Beyond the dark portal hatte ja quasi eine vertonte Version der WC2 Menschen Endsequenz als intro, was auch sehr ut war)
Star Trek: TNG: A Final Unity: Man hatte sofort das gefuehl eine Serienfolge zu sehen, genial!
Starcraft Broodwar: Sehr intensiv.
Was etwas neuere Titel angeht:
The Witcher 1 war sehr gut gemacht.
Dragon Age: Origins hat mir auch gut gefallen
Overlord war ziemlich witzig

Alle anderen die mir noch auf die Schnele einfallen sind ja schon genannt.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (19. Juli 2011)

Richtig gut gelungen ist btw auch das Intro von Call of Cthulhu - Dark Corners of the Earth. Kriege ich auch immer noch ne Gänsehaut:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sxztMQrg9U


----------



## JCFR (19. Juli 2011)

Hmm... schwere entscheidung. Die Bahnfahrt durch Black Mesa war natürlich klasse und die Tauchkugelfahrt von Bioshock hat auch sehr zum Aufbau der bedrückenden Atmosphäre beigetragen. 
Ich persönlich würde aber für FF7 stimmen. Erst sah man das ausgiebige Render-Intro, das in der letzten Sekunde einfror und fast flüssig in Spiel-Grafik überging. Einen derart flüssigen Übergang zwischen Intro und Spiel hab' ich seitdem nicht wieder gesehen. 

Auch nicht schlecht fand ich Vampire Bloodlines, Prey und Borderlands.


----------



## Worrel (19. Juli 2011)

Diablo 2
Starcraft Broodwar
XIII
Legacy of Cain: Soul Reaver
Assassin's Creed
Dead Space


----------



## Achilles2004 (19. Juli 2011)

SCHLEICHFAHRT + Aquanox 1+2 => hammer geil!
WoW + Addons, Starcraft 2, Warcraft 3 + Addon, Diablo 2 + Addon
ALPHA CENTAURI => Hammer Intro!
SupCom 1 => Hammer Intro
Wing Commander IV und Prophecy

C&C: Tiberian Dawn, Red Alert 1, C&C Tiberian Sun
D003
Mass Effect
Emperor: Battle for Dune
KotOR 2
Earth 2160
Total Annihilation
The Witcher
Assassins Creed
Prey
Fallout 3


----------



## Jaii_der_Herr (22. Juli 2011)

Outcast ist wohl mein Favorit. Damals eine wirklich grandiose Inzenierung, die vor allem auch etwas auf die Persönlichkeit des Haupscharakters eingeht.


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. Juli 2011)

Wo sind Wing Commander 3 und 4 ?

Die Idee hinter dem HL 1 Intro ist gut, es ist nur zu lang. Irgendwann will man einfach loslegen.


----------



## BaronSengir187 (4. August 2011)

Nocturne war sooo ein geiles Spiel...Schade das es nie einen Nachfolger gab. Und Schade das ich es unter Win 7 einfach nicht anständig zum laufen bekomme.


----------



## dekkart (4. August 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Starcraft Broodwar



Worrel hat SC: Broodwar vorgeschlagen, nicht SC! Und zwar völlig zu recht! Das Intro von SCW gehört zu den besten Cinematics der damaligen Zeit. Neben Deus EX, aber das ist ja schon in der Liste.


----------



## GreatReaper534 (4. August 2011)

Dungeon Keeper


----------



## trainsday (4. August 2011)

Mir fehlt in dieser Liste noch RDR, fand ich richtig stimmig


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (4. August 2011)

Na toll dank euch hab ich mir gerade von GOG Outcast gekauft... mann ich muss doch lernen und Hausarbeiten schreiben. AAAAAAAAARGH


----------



## MusicMan1992 (4. August 2011)

Warcraft 3 fehlt.


----------



## German_Ripper (4. August 2011)

Company of Heroes


----------



## Cyberratchet (4. August 2011)

Die wichtigsten Intros wurden schon genannt, hier noch 2 meiner Favoriten:

Shenmue 1:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cKOv7qWm-_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Jet Set Radio / Jet Grind Raio




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HOAwo1DdHzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Maiernator (4. August 2011)

Man muss sagen das hier viele exclusive Konsolen Games den pc games teils überlegen sind.
Rein was jez die Videosequenzen betrifft. Alleine die God of war und Final Fantasy  Intros und Sequenzen sind kleine Kunstwerke.
Was den Pc betrifft hatte Blizzard bei den Intros auf jedenfal immer nen gutes Händchen.


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (4. August 2011)

Ja Fifa 98 war schon wegen dem klasse Song gut. Ein Fifa was mich noch überzeugt hatte. 
Desweiteren gefiel mir Monkey Island 3 und NLF am besten. Ich hatte beide Teile gespielt.


----------



## Warthog3 (5. August 2011)

Das F.E.A.R.-Intro hat mir mit der Musikuntermalung eine Gänsehaut gegeben
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOW5l0NX_74&feature=related


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. August 2011)

Für mich ganz klar: Fahrenheit. Zusammen mit der Musik von Angelo Badalamenti eines der stimmungsvollsten Intros, seit ich PC-Spiele kenne.


----------



## Holstentor (3. Februar 2012)

Napoleon: Total War - hatte das meiner Meinung nach beste Intro der Reihe und eines der besten überhaupt.

Außerdem fällt mir noch ein: Kings Quest VI. Das erste Render-Intro das ich damals auf meinem ersten CD-Rom Laufwerk zu Gesicht bekommen habe. Ein Knaller für die Zeit.


----------



## Sushimeister (3. Februar 2012)

BIIING !!! Das Intro ist ja wohl mehr als nur EPISCH!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. Februar 2012)

Wie - was - *Sendepause laut JMStV* ?
Was soll der Schrott - muß ich mir jetzt schon im Netz so eine Bevormundung gefallen lassen? 

Seit wann gibts denn Mist auch euf PCG?


----------



## InvisibleXXI (3. Februar 2012)

schleichfahrt, wahnsinns spiel!! schade, dass es nie einen würdigen nachfolger gab


----------



## Unknown87 (3. Februar 2012)

World of Warcraft: Wotlk - *Gänsehaut* den fand ich echt Klasse
Schade, dass der Trailer von Baldurs Gate 2 - Shadows of Amn nicht drin ist. War zwar nicht wirklich Informativ aber hatte irgendwie was mysteriöses und hat in mir damals die Neugierde noch verstärkt. Fand den auch sehr Stimmungsvoll.


----------



## UrielOWA (3. Februar 2012)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Wie - was - *Sendepause laut JMStV* ?
> Was soll der Schrott - muß ich mir jetzt schon im Netz so eine Bevormundung gefallen lassen?
> 
> Seit wann gibts denn Mist auch euf PCG?



Genau denselben Scheiß dachte ich mir auch gerade -.-


----------



## Phobos1083 (3. Februar 2012)

Es wird immer wieder vergessen....immer und immer wieder...





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VNzB2KPgENs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Voice Acting, Schnitt, Musik... dieses Intro hier spielt in vielerlei Belangen selbst heutiges Zeug noch ohne Probleme an die Wand. 
Ein denkwürdiges Intro zu einer denkwürdigen Spieleserie ! 

Ich finde es einfach unglaublich wie es dieses Intro schafft diese alles lähmende Übermacht der Shivaner rüber zu bringen, und wirklich mit dem Piloten zu fühlen. 

Als dieser dann schließlich......einfach nur der pure Wahnsinn !

Als ich dieses Intro im zarten Alter zum ersten mal zu Gesicht bekam, saß ich danach erstmal 5 Minuten schweigend vor dem Bildschirm. 
Diese Eindrücke mussten erstmal verarbeitet werden, und ließen mich richtig heiß auf dieses Spiel werden. 
Was danach kam ist Geschichte....viele viele schöne Stunden Geschichte. 

Das einzige Spiel das bei mir bei Spielstart ein ähnlich intensives Gefühl vermittelt hat, war der Start der ersten Mission von Homeworld 1 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CXNQNeLDg5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Die musikalische Begleitung(Adagio for Strings) des Exodus der Bevölkerung von Kharak, und diese unglaublich toll gesprochenen Texte lassen einen wirklich  das Herz in die Hose rutschen. 

Das erste Spiel das es bei mir geschafft hat mit Tränen in den Augen vor dem Monitor zu sitzen. 
Ein wahrlich einschneidendes Erlebnis in meiner Spielelaufbahn...


----------



## Rising-Evil (3. Februar 2012)

Hey im Assassins Creed Intro ist mir die Armbrust vorher noch nie aufgefallen 
Warum ist die im Intro vorhanden; im eigentlichen Spiel jedoch nicht ?


----------



## Kuomo (3. Februar 2012)

Ich hab zwar weder das Spiel noch eine PS3, aber das Motorstorm Intro ist echt super.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOKiW893Cfw&feature=related


----------



## Darknomis806 (3. Februar 2012)

Blizzard macht echt epische Intros


----------



## Eulenkaese (3. Februar 2012)

Also ich finde da fehlt das Intro von Mechcommander 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MQPWE_M_EM


----------



## Oelf (3. Februar 2012)

schleichfahrt *träum* das waren noch zeiten,
so ein spiel hätte ich gern wieder.


----------



## Thethingagain (3. Februar 2012)

Jau - Schleichfahrt! Mann hab ich das Spiel geliebt. So geil damals! Mit Aquanox bin ich nie warm geworden. Ein Remake mit besserer Grafik, sonst aber gleich wär ein Traum!


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Februar 2012)

Das Schleichfahrt-Intro gehört auch heute noch zu meinen Lieblings-Spieleintros. Nicht unbedingt optisch, aber vor allem akustisch/atmosphärisch. Die Stimme, die Musik, die melancholische Stimmung, das passte einfach perfekt in diese Unterwasserwelt. Aquanox 1 & 2 konnten leider nicht einmal annähernd mithalten. Teil 1 war zu simpel und Flint hatte ne neue Stimme, Teil 2 hatte immerhin ne bessere Story als Teil 1, war aber immer noch zu arcademäßig und fühlte sich irgendwie nicht so ... groß an wie Schleichfahrt damals. Die meisten Boote wirkten einfach unglaubwürdig und sehr klein, während in Schleichfahrt alles zwar weniger detailliert (technisch) war, aber dafür schöner designt. Durch die bessere Physik hatte man in Schleichfahrt auch eher das Gefühl mit einem Kampfuboot zu fahren als in Aquanox 1 & 2, die sich irgendwie wie Ego-Shooter spielten.


----------



## Xell1987 (3. Februar 2012)

Ein Spiel sollte umbedingt in die Liste aufgenommen werden: Deus Ex Human Revolution. Das Intro wo Adam notoperiert wird war wirklich sehr gut gemacht


----------



## ScorpionAlpha (3. Februar 2012)

Beste Intro? Da kommt doch eingendlich nur I-War in frage!


----------



## Corkie1980 (4. Februar 2012)

Hach ja. Schleichfahrt. Das waren noch Zeiten.

Btw. Das läuft unter Dosbox problemlos auf Win 7 64bit, sogar mit den 3-4 CD Soundtracks und Joystick.

Aber was hier definitiv nicht fehlern darf sind..

Wing Commander 4 - Intro - YouTube 

und

Wing Commander Prophecy: Intro cinematics - YouTube


----------



## Zerth (5. Februar 2012)

Die Intros von the Old Republik fehlen. Insbesondere der Hope-Trailer zählt zu den besten CGI-Filmen, die jemals für ein Spiel gemacht wurden.

Zusammen ergeben die Filme 15 min Material, das die Episoden I - III locker in die Tasche steckt.


----------



## trinity_reloaded (13. Februar 2012)

"Sendepause nach JMsV" 
so eine sch****e aber auch. ehrlich mal. hab den tab schon seit tage offen, aber habe nunmal nur tagsüber immermal etwas zeit zum anschaun von sowas. echt ärgerlich


----------

